# Joystick for battlefield 3



## somebodysb2

My Logitech Extreme 3D Pro is pretty good for flying, but for aiming and shooting, mouse.


----------



## JoeyTB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebodysb2;15392395*
> My Logitech Extreme 3D Pro is pretty good for flying, but for aiming and shooting, mouse.


My Logitech extreme 3d pro served me well in the bf3 beta







It's also pretty cheap and if it does break logitech are pretty decent about replacements.


----------



## Narzon

Honestly, almost all the cheap one's I've tried have been pretty terrible. I had the Logitech
3D Pro back in 2005 for BF2, and after 2 months it was off center enough to make all my planes lean significantly to the left during take-off without compensating. Today, it's literally broken; buttons don't work, axis' don't register. Just to get any joystick, I got a Cyborg X for $15. It's pretty good for now, very good centering, lots of customization (as opposed to the no customization of the Logitech) but pushing forward can lift the base off of the desk. I just taped it down to a flat piece of wood, but for most people it can be annoying. Otherwise, I'll wait and see. I've seen some very good things for some of the Thrustmasters. If you don't expect long-term use, or you trust Logitech's support, the 3D was decently comfortable.


----------



## jdouglas

Any other suggestions? I am looking for a joystick for flying in BF3 as well.


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdouglas;15489552*
> Any other suggestions? I am looking for a joystick for flying in BF3 as well.


Im using the Cyborg Fly 5. so far so good


----------



## Dysheeki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ;15492287*
> Im using the Cyborg Fly 5. so far so good


+1 for this! I got one too. Only paid about £35 for it.


----------



## Mongol

Extreme 3D pro. Works a treat.


----------



## Norlig

Does BF3 support all the Axis' of the Extreme 3D Pro?


----------



## 8564dan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dysheeki;15555726*
> +1 for this! I got one too. Only paid about £35 for it.


I have this one too. I havent set it up in BF3 yet....i heard BF3 has joystick issues....but it is an awesome stick!


----------



## Skoobs

I have the f.l.y. 5 as well but I have problems with it. After failing to properly set it up in bf, I reset all of the IG settings and used the cyborg software to set it up. I still have problems though. Even though some keys are mapped to buttons, they don't register in-game, and in my last round a few mins ago, it wouldnt roll right... Though it rolled left without a problem.


----------



## quasar

I use Thrustmaster Flight Hotas X, and it works perfectly.

Pity I had to assign the keys to the movements. It should be available profiles in the game to different joysticks.


----------



## Kommanche

I use a PS3 controller, and I love it.


----------



## B!0HaZard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Narzon*
> 
> Honestly, almost all the cheap one's I've tried have been pretty terrible. I had the Logitech
> 3D Pro back in 2005 for BF2, and after 2 months it was off center enough to make all my planes lean significantly to the left during take-off without compensating. Today, it's literally broken; buttons don't work, axis' don't register. Just to get any joystick, I got a Cyborg X for $15. It's pretty good for now, very good centering, lots of customization (as opposed to the no customization of the Logitech) but pushing forward can lift the base off of the desk. I just taped it down to a flat piece of wood, but for most people it can be annoying. Otherwise, I'll wait and see. I've seen some very good things for some of the Thrustmasters. If you don't expect long-term use, or you trust Logitech's support, the 3D was decently comfortable.


I think you got a bad one. Got mine in 2008, works a treat. Don't see how there's no customization, all buttons/axes can be customized in the Logitech software. Logitech's calibration software also confirms that it's working perfectly.


----------



## JCG

I just pulled out my Trust GM-2500 from the attic to give it a try. But the key bindings keep messing up - according to the game, the thrust lever and pitch control are both on z axis and the aircraft ends up doing multiple things at the same time. Haven't had a single successful take off.







Time to invest in a better/newer joystick, or am I doing it wrong?


----------



## jach11

I just stole my brothers PS3 controller hooked it up with motionjoy and emulate it as a 360 controller and it works just fine


----------



## KaHuNaZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaHuNaZ*
> 
> Im using the Cyborg Fly 5. so far so good


update:
While the joystick is awesome when it works, it seems to have a high failure rate. I had one fail on me and I am still waiting for customer support to reply to my emails. It has been two weeks and nothing yet. My cousin has gone through two. Mine would yaw right when I pushed it forward, then It eventually got stuck on yaw right. My cousin had the same problem with one, and the other wont pitch left. I can no longer recommend this joystick.


----------



## GreyWolfCalgary

I'm using a Thrustmaster T.1600M for flying jets in Battlefield 3. It's plug and play no extra software to load, I just set it up in the win7 game controler wizard and changed a few things in the battlefield options menu. It works great for me.


----------



## Qu1ckset

i really like the looks of the Saitek Cyborg FLY 5 worth buying for bf3?


----------

